# Gordon Ramsey's 'Kitchen Nightmares' filming at a restaurant around the block from me



## larry_stewart (Feb 5, 2008)

The other day I was going to the bank and noticed many tents filled with food, ovens ...I thought it was some kind of catering party or something.  Then My wife just found out they are filming at a local restaurant ( ive never been there).  Tomorrow Im going to be a little nosy and try to get a closer look


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 5, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> The other day I was going to the bank and noticed many tents filled with food, ovens ...I thought it was some kind of catering party or something. Then My wife just found out they are filming at a local restaurant ( ive never been there). Tomorrow Im going to be a little nosy and try to get a closer look


 I love Gorden Ramsey he is right on in Kitchen Nightmares its nothing more than common sense.


----------



## mozart (Feb 5, 2008)

Clearly he is the Bob Knight of the kitchen


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 5, 2008)

I wish i ate at this restaurant before, so i could do a before/ after comparison.

Handlebar Restaurant

this is the link to the restaurant


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2008)

How very cool!!!  Yep, while it may be common sense when you are in the throws of it it's hard to know how to pull yourself out of that hole to make a change.  And when you only cook one way and don't suggestions very well it's next to impossible!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 5, 2008)

mozart said:


> Clearly he is the Bob Knight of the kitchen


Who is Bob Knight?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 5, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Who is Bob Knight?



Bobby Knight - does that sound more familiar than Bob Knight?


----------



## jkath (Feb 6, 2008)

Larry! You need to see if you can get into the restaurant when they do their grand re-opening!


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, im going to be a little nosy today and try to see whats going on.  What is funn is there is so many tents filled with food, and things like that.  Im not sure if that is to feed the filming crew, or if they are doing all their ' magic' in these tents, and making it seem like it is all within the restaurant.  Sure, any restaurant can turn around when u have a huge staff like that in your parking lot doing all kinds of things.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 6, 2008)

*Chef*



larry_stewart said:


> The other day I was going to the bank and noticed many tents filled with food, ovens ...I thought it was some kind of catering party or something.  Then My wife just found out they are filming at a local restaurant ( ive never been there).  Tomorrow Im going to be a little nosy and try to get a closer look



Do I envy you!  How great it would be to see something like that going on.  I just don't understand how much energy and discipline the 'Chef' has every time he is working with someone.  He has his kitchen's so spotless and the food is of such great quality. 

He has such a unique personality.  He can tell you off one time and then come back and give you big hug and kiss.  He can really rip the people to humiliation, but only if they deserve it.  

Like I said, I sure envy you and hope you will come back again and tell us every detail.  Like hearing a good story.  Thanks for sharing and finding out why all the tents were there.  Good for you!


----------



## mozart (Feb 6, 2008)

larry_stewart said:


> Sure, any restaurant can turn around when u have a huge staff like that in your parking lot doing all kinds of things.


 
I watched the program last year, and I believe at least two of them went out of business within a few months of the taping.

I do agree that the taping doesn't make it clear that they go to huge lengths to get a full house after the make-over.  In reality, that probably would normally take time to develop in restaurant.

But once he pulls out, then the restaurant is on it's own, albeit with a nice head start.

Personally, I would like to see just how many survive for even 3 years under the same ownership.  Some managers and owners are not successful because they just don't have the business acumen to be successful and a fancy new dining area and a pep talk will not change that in the long run.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Feb 6, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> Bobby Knight - does that sound more familiar than Bob Knight?


 Nope


----------



## auntdot (Feb 6, 2008)

Have seen a few movies and shows being filmed and there are altways all sorts of people around and usually tons of food.  I would assume the outside food was for the crew - the improvement is supposed to be inside the restaurant and not food being fed to them from outside.

I like Nightmares but don't don't where or when to find it on the dial.

When you watch it you get the filling that all of this was done by Ramsay on his own, walks into the place and does his magic.  Actually there must be many people putting it together from choosing the restaurant, figuring out what the problems are, and coming up with ideas on how to deal with it all before Ramsay gets near the place.  All of a sudden a new sign for a place will pop up or things will happen that had to take some time.

But the show rivets me - I wish I could find it.


----------



## mozart (Feb 6, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Nope


 
Bob Knight - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bilby (Feb 11, 2008)

Just as well you posted that link Mozart cos I hadn't heard of him either.  Think over here, unless you follow US basketball, most people wouldn't know who you were talking about.

Gordon Ramsey has just finished an English show on tv here and slipped straight into the US version last week.  So on that basis, we will probably get the show with Larry's Gastro Pub in it, ohhh about 2010, give or take!!


----------



## jkath (Feb 11, 2008)

auntdot said:


> But the show rivets me - I wish I could find it.



Here you go, aunt dot:
FOX Broadcasting Company: Kitchen Nightmares


Larry - any updates?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't like or follow basketball at all, but I know who Bobby Knight is! LOL. He is more notorious than famous in my book. 
But yea, if he wasn't in my neck of the woods I wouldn't know of him either.

Wife and I watched Kitchen Nightmares a couple of times, and while we liked the show we often wondered the same things.


----------



## sage™ (Feb 12, 2008)

I watch it on BBC America..there's some sort of Gordan Ramsey show on just about every day. Its on around noon central time and it also on weekends several times. Oh, it was on today at 5pm too.
LOL..I don't think I would want to eat in any of them before he came in and fixed them..some of the restaurants were really gross.


----------



## AMANINTHEKITCHEN (Feb 12, 2008)

Chef Ramsey did it again. 
I was at the bar of the restaurant called The Handlebar to get in on the action for a couple of days. It was crazy. The drama and fun.
We ate there after the re-opening and honestly the energy is GREAT and the food is so fresh and so delicious.
This place needed help and they got it.
I have a full review on mysite, just don't want to re-type it all to avoid hand cramps.
If you are on Long Island check them out. Great people own it. Billy and Carolyn.


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 12, 2008)

The sign in front says " long islands first Gastropub "
What exactly is a gastropub ?? or was it just some teenagers screwing around with the letters on the sign 

Also, amaninthekitchen, where abouts on LI are you from ?? Im in mount sinai


----------



## sage™ (Feb 12, 2008)

googled... A *gastropub* is a British term for a public house ("*pub*") which specializes in high-quality food a step above the more basic "*pub* grub


----------



## larry_stewart (Feb 12, 2008)

I figured it was a British thing thing  , Just hope the other people here on LI have a clue what it is as they pass bye and see the sign.


----------



## AMANINTHEKITCHEN (Feb 12, 2008)

Greetings LArry,
A GastroPub is a term that was coined in England not too long ago.
It means a Public House (or a bar) that specializes in not so bar-like food in a nice relaxed enviornment.
The Handlebar has really turned around.
I have a full review on my website.
I'm from Mt.Sinai as well.
Have you been there yet?(Handlebar, that is?)


----------



## mozart (Feb 12, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> I don't like or follow basketball at all, but I know who Bobby Knight is! LOL. He is more notorious than famous in my book.
> But yea, if he wasn't in my neck of the woods I wouldn't know of him either.
> 
> Wife and I watched Kitchen Nightmares a couple of times, and while we liked the show we often wondered the same things.


 
I was mainly referring to his language, not his fame.  However, winning more games than any other basketball coach in college history has to count for something other than notoriety.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 12, 2008)

It was his language that I was thinking of as well, that and the infamous chair LOL.

But yes I will give him that, more wins without a doubt.


----------

